# Comprar ropa al por mayor



## srburbujarra (8 Ago 2014)

Buenas compañeros,
Quisiera saber dónde comprar ropa, calzado y completemos al por mayor, por la zona del maresme, con los mínimos intermediarios posibles.

Imagino que habrán naves en polígonos dedicadas enteramente al tema, pero solo lo imagino.
luego está lo de comprar directamente en el país de origen, recelo, pero por puro desconocimiento.

No tengo prisa, pero tengo un local en una zona céntrica de mucho paso, algo de capital y me gustaría abrir un negocio de este tipo, sin estrés ni papeleos en exceso y a ver que pasa. 


Un saludo,


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Ago 2014)

Comprando ropa en España y vendiéndola en un local legal no creo que haya margen de subsistencia. Si quieres puedes intentar con importadores de fábricas asiáticas, pero puedes hacerlo tú directamente, hay empresas que te pasarían el control de calidad.

De todas formas, dudo que con ropa europea se pueda hacer un negocio aceptable hoy. Sin estar en el negocio de antes, claro.

Zara te vende por 50 euros un vestido que le cuesta 2 en Thailandia, pero tú es poco probable que lo puedas hacer.

Si quieres empezar, compra ropa que creas con salida en diferentes tallas en aliexpress y taobao, y luego la revendes. Luego ya, si sacas algo de pasta te vas a una feria de ropa a China y ya tratas con fabricantes. Alucinarías de la gente que lo hace en Europa.

Me refiero a ésto:

Lowest Price 2014 New Arrival Women's Large Size Short Sleeve Dress Ladies Fashion Summer Ice Silk Dress Free Shipping #3 13037-in Dresses from Apparel & Accessories on Aliexpress.com
Si compras más de 12 el precio es 2.40 euros. Si lo haces discreto, y envio a tu casa, no te lo para la aduana, y si te lo para, es el IVA de muy poco.

La práctica totalidad de los vestidos de fiesta, novia, etc de calidad normal son chinos y el margen suele ser de un 70% en adelante. Un Versace de la temporada pasada se puede comprar en un outlet chino en unos 300 USD y tú lo puedes vender como una ganga por 2.000 euros.


----------



## srburbujarra (8 Ago 2014)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Comprando ropa en España y vendiéndola en un local legal no creo que haya margen de subsistencia. Si quieres puedes intentar con importadores de fábricas asiáticas, pero puedes hacerlo tú directamente, hay empresas que te pasarían el control de calidad.
> 
> De todas formas, dudo que con ropa europea se pueda hacer un negocio aceptable hoy. Sin estar en el negocio de antes, claro.
> 
> ...



Has hecho un aporte que me ha ayudado mucho.

Conocéis alguna manera de ponerse en contacto con un mayorista asiático, como aliexpress, pero con oficina en la península, donde poder ir y ver muestras de género, ser asesorado, ...

¿Y ferias en España o Europa de ropa y complementos de moda y hogar?


----------



## Ezequiel1 (8 Ago 2014)

compras a china，los precios son asequibles


----------



## rafabogado (9 Ago 2014)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Has hecho un aporte que me ha ayudado mucho.
> 
> Conocéis alguna manera de ponerse en contacto con un mayorista asiático, como aliexpress, pero con oficina en la península, donde poder ir y ver muestras de género, ser asesorado, ...
> 
> ¿Y ferias en España o Europa de ropa y complementos de moda y hogar?




Cuanta más comodidad busques, más competencia y menos ganancia.


----------



## srburbujarra (9 Ago 2014)

rafabogado dijo:


> Cuanta más comodidad busques, más competencia y menos ganancia.



Supongo que quieres decir que vaya yo con una mujer que entienda de visillos a países exportadores de este tipo de productos y los compre directamente en los talleres. 

Sin estar en el mundillo me parece me parece complicado, me tendría que empapar mucho para no hacer el pardillo.

¿Alguna alma caritativa que nos siga dando pistas del negocio?


----------



## Peluche (9 Ago 2014)

Vete a Badalona desde San Adrian alli por detras de las chimeneas
el poligono es mayoritariamente de almacenistas Chinos
Carrer del Progress, Badalona

Aqui puedes ver la situacion

https://www.google.es/maps/@41.4340...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s6lTEESefO-6jB2r9qtNHtA!2e0

Y en la calle Trafalgar de Barcelona encontraras tambien a varios

S2


----------



## srburbujarra (10 Ago 2014)

Peluche dijo:


> Vete a Badalona desde San Adrian alli por detras de las chimeneas
> el poligono es mayoritariamente de almacenistas Chinos
> Carrer del Progress, Badalona
> 
> ...



?Ahí los precios no serán prácticamente los finales? es decir tal y como decían los amigos de los post anteiores, ya dejarán poco margen y no seré competitivo.


----------



## +18 (10 Ago 2014)

Las cadenas que todos conocemos multiplican por 5 y 6 los precios entre el puerto de Valencia y la tienda. 
Incluso las cadenas que importan mierda barata asiatica el precio del producto es entre el 25 y 33% del de venta.

Eso no lo puedes hacer comprando en España.


----------



## Peluche (10 Ago 2014)

srburbujarra dijo:


> ?Ahí los precios no serán prácticamente los finales? es decir tal y como decían los amigos de los post anteiores, ya dejarán poco margen y no seré competitivo.



En estos sitios hay que negociar, esta claro, pero a veces es preferible
ganar algo menos con poco riesgo que aventurarse a importar cantidades
y que luego te salga mal

Esta claro que la venta en estos sitios al usuario final no es lo importante
ellos venden para revender fundamentalmente y como es logico las cantidades
son importantes en cualquier negociacion

S2


----------



## Kamikaze@ (10 Ago 2014)

Yo diría que las opciones de comprar ropa China son básicamente 2:

1. Comprar directamente al polígono cercano. Será más caro, pero estará todo en regla, ves la mercancía que te llevas, evitas papeleos, evitas esperas, etc.

2. Ir contactando con proveedores de Alibaba, pedir muestras, ver referencias y aprender cómo hacer las importaciones y demás.

Hay otra posibilidad que es trabajar con stocks de productos de marcas. Hay empresas, tanto españolas como europeas que comprar stocks a cascoporro y luego los revenden en lotes, pedidos mínimos, o te ofrecen hacer dropshipping. Quizá puedas encontrar algo que te de buen margen y creas que sea fácil de vender.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Ago 2014)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Has hecho un aporte que me ha ayudado mucho.
> 
> Conocéis alguna manera de ponerse en contacto con un mayorista asiático, como aliexpress, pero con oficina en la península, donde poder ir y ver muestras de género, ser asesorado, ...
> 
> ¿Y ferias en España o Europa de ropa y complementos de moda y hogar?



Como te dice Peluche, tienes en San Adrián y luego en Cobo Calleja en Madrid (Fuenlabrada). Allí tienes mayoristas que importan de China. Tú vas allí, y aunque le compres a un chino, es una empresa española, con CIF español. No tienes que complicarte, sólo darle los billetes al chino y llevarte la ropa.

Luego, si ves que la cosa tira adelante, te puedes plantear comprar directamente en China. Traer un contenedor cuesta más de 3000 euros. Lo de dentro cuesta, como mucho 30.000, así que en el total de la compra, el transporte repercute bastante y lo que hacen los mayoristas chinos es traer textil de bajísima calidad para quitárselo de encima cuanto antes.

El negocio a pequeña escala yo lo veo más en traer ropa de alta calidad y venderla con un margen razonable. Contacta con alguien que te traiga ropa de deporte de marca china (Li-Ning ya no tiene distribuidor en España) o ropa de fiesta, como trajes y vestidos para pasos de ecuador, madrina, novia, etc. Ahí puedes meter el rejón sin contemplaciones porque la calidad de la ropa está a años luz de lo que verás en los chinos, o incluso en el Corte Inglés.

Las tallas en cada sitio son diferentes, te tienen que dar un listado de las tallas y las medidas, para ver tú las equivalencias en España, no lo olvides porque te puedes encontrar con una parte de la ropa que no la puedes vender porque las mujeres españolas y las chinas no tienen nada que ver. Tienes que comprar ropa que esté pensada para ser vendida en Europa o ropa que dé igual (camisetas, parkas, etc).

Yo he visto precios al público en China que son inimaginables en España. tiendas de vestidos de chica joven todo a 39 RMB (menos de 5 euros) así que los márgenes para traer ropa barata a España son importantes, pero no he visto hasta ahora ninguna tienda de ropa buena asiática, o un sastre haciendo trajes a medida, que sería otro negocio cojonudo.


----------



## iPod teca (11 Ago 2014)

Te va a salir el tiro por la culata. Te lo digo por experiencia.

Yo me dediqué exclusivamente (y ahora sigo con una tienda online) al sector textil.
Monté un local que cerré en 6 meses. Verás, son infinidad de modelos con infinidad de colores con 5 tallas de hombre y cinco para mujer...

Mi proveedor estaba a 20 kilometros. La idea era no pagar por un almacén y tener cientos y cientos de prendas en stock. Si al final necesitas almacén, olvídate de márgenes.

Pues bien, llegaba una mujer y se probaba 20 camisetas, de diferentes colores, etc. Al final como no puedes tener stock de todo rara vez tenía lo que quería al momento. 
Yo traía la ropa al día siguiente. Pues bien, olvídate de la venta.

No te va a dejar la señal ni perri.

Ahora puedo vender online a mitad de precio que en el local y con los mismos márgenes. Y por si fuese poco a toda España. Te pagan por adelantado y sólo tengo que reenviar el mail con el pedido al proveedor.

Un local de ropa hoy día sin un almacén detrás y miles de euros invertidos en stock es ruina segura.

Suerte.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2014)

Alvaro Soriano García dijo:


> La verdad es que yo no compro mucha ropa por Internet... Lo único que siempre he comprado han sido zapatos y complementos. Os recomiendo la pagina en que siempre los compro, es www.busicn.es . Tienen buenos precios y promociones,
> Aquí queda mi consejo, un saludo!



Puto spammer.. reportado


----------



## Maite Lopez (22 Ago 2016)

*Mayoristas de moda donde comprar*

Si quereis ser diferentes es decir tener una tienda que facture.... no comprar todas en los mismos sitios... yo os dejo algunos proveedores donde compro y me va muy bien: 
el primero, digo el primero por que gran parte d emis coleccione slas compro alli es en www.llenamostutienda.com son mayoristas son buenos por que como os digo tienen gran surtido y sobre todo cosas diferentes a lo de los mercadilleros o lo que vendan en cobo calleja; teneis que esperar un poco a recibir la mercancia no es lista de espera; es solo que fabrican para cada tienda pero de resto todo va bien a mi me gusta y me funciona como proveedor. Ya os digo comprar cosicas diferentes es lo que es!!. ver sus colecciones;, veran que molan un monton.
Tengo otros proveedores de fabricacion mas para mi, es decir bajo encargo aqui en españa, en barcelona hay una de muerte; ya os ire dando sus datos pero van a full es decir que tienen comprometida ya toda esta proxima temporada. asi mi tienda tiene cosas diferentes que gustan a las clientas y vendo bien no me puedo quejar. BSSS.
Maite


----------



## chaber (22 Ago 2016)

Otra victoria más y estamos perdidos.


----------



## MINO PONTI (22 Ago 2016)

Mira aquí:

Compra Venta | Mayoristas | SoloStocks

A lo mejor te interesa.


----------



## pablohr (23 Jun 2017)

Hola a todos.
soy pablo, y soy Espanol, vivo en India y exporto ropa de India , bolsos y bufandas de sea al por mayor.
modelos modernos y vanguardistas, a muy buen precio.
también si quieren diseñar sus propios modelos, nosotros se los fabricamos.
somos una empresa situada en India, vivo en India desde hace 14 años.
cosemos para tiendas en Barcelona, y también exportamos a otros paises.
aqui les dejo mi correo electronico, por sidesean ponerse en contacto conmigo.
pablohernandezrafael@gmail.com
+919072951511 mi WhatssApp
Skype: pablohr71.
un cordial saludo.
Pablo


----------



## Tendero (23 Jun 2017)

HOLA, ,
en este negocio el precio no es lo mas importante, lo importante es tener clientes, o tener ventas. Productos a buen precio vas a encontrar.Los precios estan tirados, ya.
Vete a Pull and bear, al que quieras, mira los precios, y quitale el iva.
Tienes que vender decenas de miles para ganar.

Tener un producto a buen precio no garantiza exito.
Yo los que veo que se mantienen un poco, son los que tienen buen gusto, compran en almacenistas, y dan una imagen en la tienda de producto, de calidad. aun precio medio-barato
Trabajas tu solo , o con tu pareja, y si te pones en una primera linea comercial , mejor, ahora puedes encontrar locales a buen precio.
Si no tienes algo(Mucho gusto y don de gentes, Un chollo de provveedor, un local gratis....etc..), mas que la intención de montar este negocio que cuentas, te lo digo, con mi mejor intención , cerrarás.


----------

